# does uv sterilizer kill red slime algae



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

dear all;

can you provide comment on does UV sterilizer kill red slime algae?
i can get rid of my red slime i use Red slime remover but they are coming back?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Uv does not kill red slime. More flow, lower nitrates, good water quality generally gets rid of it. Sometimes it's a combo of all three, sometimes it just goes away on its own.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm currently going through the same thing and I'm sure it's a combo of everything Crayon says. I had some water quality issues that kicked it off. Throw in a dirty sump and it's everywhere. Solved my water issues and cleaned the sump yesterday. Also ordered some Cyanobacteria meds to assist. It began in refugium but I believe I have enough to flow. It's only about 10G and I have 2 Hydor Nano power heads and water being fed into the refugium via my UV sterilizer at about 25GPH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks , feels and understand better now.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Cyanobacteria is bacteria, and a UV filter will go a long ways to help you out. The most important part is the flow, to make the cyano free floating so the UV can take care of it. My UV kicked out and I have been getting cyano for the first time. I also set up a UV on my dad's freshwater tank after a long battle with cyano and it (plus some aggressive turkey basting) took care of it.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

goobafish said:


> (plus some aggressive turkey basting) took care of it.


Sounds dangerous. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

You just blow it off surfaces where it has accumulated, it is good practice to turkey baste your rocks anyways.


----------

